# Are ENTP's The Only NT Type Who Prefer Socialising?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

defenseless said:


> Yeah, sounds very sexual


Well, I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

I need socialising, because it gets me out of my head, and being in my head too much is so bad for me (and the other people I deal with all the time). I grew up always surrounded by people. When I went through a number of years in my early 20's barely socialising I was in deep depression. I need to be around people every single day (even thought finding people I _want_ to be around can be a challenge). Or else I need to be actively doing things which direct my thinking rather than allowing my thoughts to choose their own path in my mind. But even with that I think it is so much harder to stay on track, even though I need that too. (sorry if this is a bit of a ramble, too lazy to re-word it)


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I enjoy socializing with a few people, but most of the time I prefer being on my own.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

Hmm, I would rather say other NT types can enjoy socializing. But for different purposes and in different amount of doses. Personally I would rather socialise if I wish to gain knowledge from someone who has knowledge in my subject of interest. Other than that I don't crave socializing, however certain circumstances do exist where I like socializing.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I like socializing - with people I like socializing with.
I don't like socializing with people for socialization's sake.
I can get "a buzz" interacting with people - I like...or in debating.
I would say there is also an element of "purpose" in socializing.
Usually said purpose is - decompression, having fun, drinking, chatting, eating, doing an new activity.
The switch needs to be turned off from work to get into other shit.
Take today for instance, I have things I have to do then I am pretty open.
However since I don't have anything planned I probably wouldn't socialize with anyone, unless you count this forum.
That is more a product of no one living near me that I like lol.
When I lived close to good friends we'd always hang out.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> I need socialising, because it gets me out of my head, and being in my head too much is so bad for me (and the other people I deal with all the time). I grew up always surrounded by people. When I went through a number of years in my early 20's barely socialising I was in deep depression. I need to be around people every single day (even thought finding people I _want_ to be around can be a challenge). Or else I need to be actively doing things which direct my thinking rather than allowing my thoughts to choose their own path in my mind. But even with that I think it is so much harder to stay on track, even though I need that too. (sorry if this is a bit of a ramble, too lazy to re-word it)


Do you happen to know your Ennegram type? Just curious.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Do you happen to know your Ennegram type? Just curious.


6w7, why? I should put that in my description. I think I may be sx/sp also, but I'm less sure of that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> 6w7, why? I should put that in my description. I think I may be sx/sp also, but I'm less sure of that.


I was just trying to get a bigger picture on you. Enneagram + MBTI helps me form a sort of mosaic of someone.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was just trying to get a bigger picture on you. Enneagram + MBTI helps me form a sort of mosaic of someone.


Here's the thing, INTP 6w7 is a bit of a walking contradiction, so I guess explains why so many people doubt my type. As far as I'm aware the combination is not impossible, but perhaps very rare.


----------



## alexhales (May 3, 2019)

Wyrmspirit said:


> I know you're probably looking for validation, since you started off the topic declaring yourself to be in one camp. I hope I'm not disappointing you, but I actually _do not_ get a buzz through social interaction most of the time unless its with people talking about the potential of a thing, the future of a subject, or "the big picture" as it relates to some topic of my interest. I don't enjoy "small talk" about people's personal lives, I don't care about their wives or their kids, I don't care about their career (unless it's something exotic), I don't really care about politics, the economy, or video games, or anime. That alone wipes out like 99% of all discussion topics that most people bring to the table on a regular basis.
> 
> My lead function is not interested in the boring same old stuff every day. I need a constant supply of fresh new information that is "bleeding edge" or something of that nature to bite down and chew on, or I get restless and even irritable. I start to feel annoyed, even with the people around me who start to sound like obnoxious chattering monkeys that I have to escape from. I move on to a new group discreetly, trying not to be rude or reveal that I'm bored, I don't necessarily want to offend anyone or expect them to cater to my interests. It just is what it is.
> 
> Thus, you could describe me as "nomadic". I circulate around groups and communities. I have friends all over the place, all over the world for that matter. But I don't get hyped up about it really because the lives of the general population are incredibly uninteresting, and no matter how many friends I have, it only proves the rule further and further as the statistic in my head pads out with more and more data points of confirmation over the course of my lifetime (I'm 37, so I've been on this grind for a long time now.)


For some reason your style of writing cracked me up, partly because I agree with you but also because you are so blunt. Thanks for making my day! - INFP.


----------



## bmuddy120 (Dec 2, 2017)

So ENTJs suddenly aren't a thing?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Do ENTPs actively prefer socializing in general, or do they just see the pursuit of socializing with a particular individual or group as simply one in a series of novelties that make life interesting? I've heard Jung's description of Ne a few times now, and every time I consider it, it seems like Ne-doms don't really focus on people at all. I could see an ENTP pursuing socialization as a means to the end of gleaning novelty perhaps from the minds of the people around them, and this is probably why a common theme I see in this subforum is that ENTPs don't seem to often really forge close bonds with other people, or have long term relationships that last an incredibly long time, because I often see, repeatedly a variation of the statements: "It's hard to find someone I connect with at an intellectual level, so I become bored with my relationships and move on" or "I don't have the patience to hear people drone on about their feelings."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> Here's the thing, INTP 6w7 is a bit of a walking contradiction, so I guess explains why so many people doubt my type. As far as I'm aware the combination is not impossible, but perhaps very rare.


I meant to get back to you. I don't know what happened. Yes, that can be a very difficult combination. What do you find most challenging about it?


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I meant to get back to you. I don't know what happened. Yes, that can be a very difficult combination. What do you find most challenging about it?


It was so long ago I can't remember. I would have to think about it. If I remember and then remember to get back to you, I'll let you know. I think I've forgotten to reply to a lot of people on here at various times.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I think most people have a very narrow definition of social interaction. I would consider reading a book by myself social interaction because the book was written by someone else.

The E in MBTI is not extroversion but the first function is extraverted. There's a correlation, but they are not the same.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> It was so long ago I can't remember. I would have to think about it. If I remember and then remember to get back to you, I'll let you know. I think I've forgotten to reply to a lot of people on here at various times.


Well, Like me, your wing is a head type so you're basically: "fear"-"fear". 

Do you consider yourself phobic, or counter-phobic?


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, Like me, your wing is a head type so you're basically: "fear"-"fear".
> 
> Do you consider yourself phobic, or counter-phobic?


I have lost a bit of context along the way, but I'll go along with this cause it's interesting. But first, what is phobic vs. counter-phobic?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> I have lost a bit of context along the way, but I'll go along with this cause it's interesting. But first, what is phobic vs. counter-phobic?


Sixes are the center of the head types (just as 3 is the center of the heart types and 9 is the center of the body types). Six embodies primal fear. Technically, there are 3 responses to primal fear: Fight, Flight, or Paralysis.
When I mean "primal," I mean at some level, it is a purely instinctual. It DEMANDS our attention and can even trigger an adrenalin rush, if we actually feel our lives are in danger. We'll get to the third one in a moment, but when it comes to the majority of your interactions, you either look for cover, or stand up to what you are afraid of. Keep in mind that fear is an "early warning" feature developed to keep us alert, aware, and prepared, for whatever dangers may lurk out there. Fear is there to help us survive, but it can also cause us to overcompensate in ways I don't believe it was ever meant to be used. A great many mental disorders are formed out of our inability to properly cope with what scares us the most. 6s are the embodiment of this fear, and thus are often the ones most affected by it.

Phobic 6s will nearly always choose either run or hide from what scares them. If they have someone they trust to protect them, they will reach out to them. They hate being terrified. They like running for cover.
Counterphobic 6s are daredevils. They essentially dare their fears to scare them. The last thing they will admit to is that they were ever afraid. Being terrified often thrills them a little. They may even laugh at what scares them. They will taunt the devil if he comes knocking. Now of course there's the third kind of fear response: paralysis. Sometimes it is possible to get jammed up between the two and simply shut down (this often gets counted as phobic since the person is simply too afraid to act).

Just like your wing, you tend to lean in one direction or the other, but you can definitely go either way, depending on the situation. Now as it happens there are some things that can tilt which way you are likely to go, and one of them happens to be your wing and your instinctual subtype, and sometimes, your first trifix also plays a role.

As it turns out, I am a 5w6 and my 6 is VERY counterphobic because I am social, and I have an 8 for a trifix. I believe we can choose to see fear as a tool, or we can let it rule us. I prefer the former. When it comes down to it courage is not the lack of fear. It is figuring out what to do even though we are afraid. You can't have courage if you aren't afraid.





__





Enn9styls2.html






www.thechangeworks.com


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sixes are the center of the head types (just as 3 is the center of the heart types and 9 is the center of the body types). Six embodies primal fear. Technically, there are 3 responses to primal fear: Fight, Flight, or Paralysis.
> When I mean "primal," I mean at some level, it is a purely instinctual. It DEMANDS our attention and can even trigger an adrenalin rush, if we actually feel our lives are in danger. We'll get to the third one in a moment, but when it comes to the majority of your interactions, you either look for cover, or stand up to what you are afraid of. Keep in mind that fear is an "early warning" feature developed to keep us alert, aware, and prepared, for whatever dangers may lurk out there. Fear is there to help us survive, but it can also cause us to overcompensate in ways I don't believe it was ever meant to be used. A great many mental disorders are formed out of our inability to properly cope with what scares us the most. 6s are the embodiment of this fear, and thus are often the ones most affected by it.
> 
> Phobic 6s will nearly always choose either run or hide from what scares them. If they have someone they trust to protect them, they will reach out to them. They hate being terrified. They like running for cover.
> ...


I must be a phobic 6. Why?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

It seems the theory crafting in this thread is all over the place. ENTPs having Fe = more social than ENTJs? Why, isnt Se a function that can lead to social interaction also? By that logic ESTPs are also more social than ESFPs which doesnt make sense. Typology always strays from accuracy when people are trying to get specific by creating their own theories based on personal experiences or misinterpreting type traits, functions and the broadness of the behaviors those cover. 

Extraversion preference is not the same for everyone, and naturally some people have higher stimulation needs than others. Ps are more easy going and spontaneous so they may look like they go for the stimulation itself. That doesnt make them more social or more "extraverted" than Js. 

This reminds me of the theory i keep encountering in typology communities saying "ENTPs is the most introverted extravert". There is no such thing. Different interests, different needs but the tolerance for socialization is personal and not limited to type.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

The logic here is annoying me.

1. Person sample A + Person sample B => converted to a generalization about their types
2. People are looking at this and going, "that confirms it! I am X type!"

Just...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hexcoder said:


> The logic here is annoying me.
> 
> 1. Person sample A + Person sample B => converted to a generalization about their types
> 2. People are looking at this and going, "that confirms it! I am X type!"
> ...


I find your response absolutely hysterical, therefore I am an ENTP!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I mean, some "high Fe ENTPs" may want to look into ENFP as a type.
I've been reading a growing number of people on here saying ENFP, according to Jungian theory would actually be extraverted intuition and extraverted feeling rather than introverted feeling, so a few might have chosen ENTP over ENFP because they don't introvert feeling, and the MBTI model is that ENFP prefers introverted feeling. Perhaps some fit the Jungian model better than the MBTI model.
This is why I've strayed away from typology, myself. There's nothing in neuroscience, and little in modern psychology (as many tests seem to prefer big 5) that really dictates there's only one way that cognitive functions work for all people of the "same type". But, I will lean more towards Jungian theory, because I don't think he intended typology to become this inherently binary easy to categorize set of types that Myers Briggs and Kiersey turned it into.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Tsubaki said:


> As an ENTJ with an ENTP boyfriend, I can at least anecdotally confirm that ENTPs are more outgoing than ENTJs.
> 
> Just like you described, he's a total social butterfly who gets excited to meet new people and just sucks up other people's ideas and stories like a sponge. I'm am very different in that regard and the other ENTJs I know are as well. Interestingly, a good female ENTJ friend of mine and I are both total "mum-friends" who like to take care of others, but we're not really that good with new people and get overwhelmed easily. I genuinely like people and I do go out of my way to nurture my social contacts and form new ones, but it's usually planned to some degree and I need to mentally prepare for it.
> 
> ...


Interesting.. I'm uch more carefree and open with new people because I want to know what they're all about, and it's quite refreshing sometimes, while I'll limit my interaction with people I know since it feels more like a chore, like I'm supposed to 'learn to know them' while I can already tell who a person is at first interaction.
So I'd rather keep most relations just that - surface level, because otherwise social expectations start to form and that is distracting and draining. And I can't recognize any needed mental preparation really, Te just works full swing which I like.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> I must be a phobic 6. Why?


Actually, you should be counter-phobic with a Sx dom instinctual subtype.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Actually, you should be counter-phobic with a Sx dom instinctual subtype.


I think you're right. What did I say to make you work it out?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bella2016 said:


> I think you're right. What did I say to make you work it out?


_6w7 *sx*/sp_


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> _6w7 *sx*/sp_


Got it. The delayed response made me think it was unrelated to the post.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Clare_Bare said:


> I'm ENTP - and I really get a buzz through social interaction.
> Being with people is inspiring and a fun experience.
> It energises me.
> 
> ...


Revisited the idea today again...

What you described really looks to be extroversion and not specific to "NT".
So it would suffice to say that those more extroverted NTs would prefer socializing: ENTP, ENTJ.
Having "purpose" for social interaction doesn't eliminate it from being a preference.

I prefer socializing, but of course that's with people worth socializing with - which in itself is largely considered an introverted trait. I am more of an ambivert. I socialize for work on a daily basis and encounter new people everyday and on my free time I am more than happy meeting new people if the environment is exciting and fun. I am also fine chilling pretty much solo, like I'll go and eat at a restaurant by myself without issue but prefer a shared experience.

Being totally alone is pretty boring and I think even many people who "prefer being alone" still find other ways to interact with people like social media, message boards, video games, etc. Modern society is breeding people with really shit in person interaction as people are tethered to their phones and not used to talking to one another in person but I see that as still engaging with others... just more awkwardly.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

No. I'm INTJ and love socializing *one-on-one*. The buzz comes in once I realized that the person can talk and debate about anything without too much offense. Groups? Hell, nah.


----------

